# 1/24TH Drag Racing, Michigan 9/27



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Come race on our BRAND NEW 1/4 mile track! It is the smoothest and fastess in the Midwest.:woohoo: Bracket racing starting at 6:00pm registration is at 5:30 this Saturday September 27. www.tsshobbies.com


----------

